# String in InetAddres umwandeln klappt nicht



## Guest (26. Okt 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe folgenedes Problem. Ich habe in einer String-Variable eine IP-Addresse stehen und möchte diese in eine Variable vom Typ InetAddress schreiben. Ich habe das mit folgendem Code probiert:


```
String ip = "192.168.128.1";

InetAddress temp = InetAddress.getByName(ip);
```

Das Problem ist, dass dann in temp die IP drin steht, aber mit vorangestelltem "\". Zumindest wird das ausgegeben, wenn ich temp so ausgebe :


```
System.out.println("Addresse: " + InetAddress.getByName(client[i]));
```

Woran liegt das?


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2007)

System.out.println(InetAddress.getByName(temp));

ergibt also "\192.168.128.1"


----------



## tuxedo (26. Okt 2007)

Für die weitere Verwendung von temp ist das "Schuppe". Wenns dich bei der textuellen Ausgabe stört, schneide das "\" einfach mit einem Substring weg.

- Alex


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2007)

Wenn das egal ist, wär das ja gut, aber der Server sendet eben nichts an diese IP und ich dachte das liegt an diesem Backslash. Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären wie dieser Backslash dann zustande kommt?


----------



## tuxedo (26. Okt 2007)

Am \ liegt das nicht. Woher der kommt: Keine Ahnung, hab noch nicht nachgeschaut ;-)

- Alex


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2007)

Ok, trotzdem danke. Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt, dass es daran nicht liegt.


----------

